# I know this isn't a pretty topic...BUT Constipation...UGH HELP!



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

The worst thing with Hashimoto's for me...other the chronic dragging fatigue, is the miserable, unbearable discomfort of chronic constipation... I have tried stool softeners daily, then no BM for 3-4 days, then I try 1-2 days of miralax or senikot.Plus I started taking a Probiotic 10 days ago. Now my I was told to try magnesium citrate. Nothing seems to be helping get me regular.

I have read many articles about not eating gluten or wheat, dairy, sugars, and more.

How do you know for sure if ur constipation is due to food allergies.

I worked for an allergist about 8 yrs ago....as a perk I got a free allergy test, I remember doing both arms, on one arm was grass, dust, pet dander, etc. and I thought the other arm had foods, such as wheat, dairy, eggs, etc.

I had NO reaction to anything...literally. Especially food. Can that change as you get older?

Or could it simply be from a low metabolism or other digestion problems?

Any suggestions


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Allergies can certainly develop or change as you get older.

I don't have any food allergies or sensitives but when I was hypo, I had bad constipation. I usually ate prunes and apples to help, but the long term solution was getting the thyroid issue sorted out.


----------



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

I have tried the warm prune juice at night too... it helped, laxatives help too.... but I long for the day when I don't have to depend on things like that.

So in your opinion, it does get better. I mean once you find a doctor that listens to you...or you make to listen to you. And after they find what your problem is and tweak the right dose.... then you will feel better  At least that's the hope I have.

It's nice to hear success stories... all I seem to hear is horror stories.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, it gets better. I would go a week or more without pooping.  I'm total regular now.


----------



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

YAY...awesome to know  ... what about the fatigue, weakness and general depression....after the proper treatment, does it all get better too


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, that too


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hashi411,

What are your most recent labs? With ranges please.

I struggled with constipation - more from iron supplements, although during my thyroid disease journey there were times hypo caused it.

I'll tell you what my mom takes - 92 years old, every day Citrucil. Worked like a champ for her. I also took it along the way, added extra fibers and just about anything to get things moving. It's something you need to take daily - to get regular.

Magnesium is also good - think of Milk of Magnesia - basically magnesium. Most of us are deficient in magnesium so it won't hurt. I take 500mg before bed every night to help me sleep.


----------



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

My labs in late Aug of 2015 were:

TPO 149 High (0-35)

TSH 5.9 High (0.4-4.5)

T4free 1.37 (0.82-1.77)

T3free 2.9 Low Normal (2.0-4.4)

Hemoglobin A1c 4.6 Low (4.8-5.6)

Then I was put on *Armour 90mg* ...early Sept. 2015

retested TSH and T4free In Oct 2015

TSH .031 LOW (0.4-4.5)

T4free 1.62 (0.82-1.77) Increased Borderline high

Dr lowered dose to *Armour 60mg*

Went to Endo in NOV 2015...

Labs retested

TSH 0.7 (0.5-4.5) increased a bit

she wanted me to stay at 60 mg for 3 months

She never tested *T3 free* or *T3 reverse *( i actually have never had any dr test my T3 reverse )

She did test B12 and Vit D

B12 474 (230-1050) I take shots once a month

Vit D 33.3 (30.0-59.0) I take 2000 IU daily

I go back in 2 weeks for follow up.... She has me down for just a TSH...... but I'm gonna go online and draw everything and take those labs with me


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are on Armour they must check your FT-3 in addition to your FT-4. TSH does not matter - although I have not met an endo that does not live and die by TSH.

Stand up for yourself and insist they run the FT-4 and FT-3.


----------



## Hashi411 (Jan 25, 2016)

Yep... that's why I'm getting all the labs myself. I don't have insurance....so ordering them online is cheaper than at her office. Plus I can control what labs are drawn. This time I am getting a complete panel T3 total,T3free, T3reverse, T4free, T4 total, TSH, and T7 (not sure what it is but it comes with the package)

And if she brushes me off, or says its useless to get these labs, all I need is TSH, I will begin my search for another dr. I refuse to waste more time on Drs. that will not do the proper labs!!

Thanks for replying... I love all the insight I am getting from this board


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Lol... don't think it is disgusting, it just is (or isn't as the case may be) but when I was first diagnosed it was, um, difficult to pin down what day of the week worked for me shall we say? I think it was Sundays, the most relaxed and stress-free day of the week for me... officially Hashi's now myself and still a noob and only recently begun treatment. I've noticed that as I have been treated certain thing happen more frequently now (and hope they stay that way). 

That said, I stopped sweating for a while (except at night) and just recently started again if overdressed. Disgusting? Perhaps for some, frigging thrilling for me.  One that I can consider myself overdressed and two that I can have sweaty armpits again!

Hashi's, hypothyroidism, it is all just so odd....


----------



## Misguidedsecret (Jan 11, 2016)

My GI doctor has me take miralax on a daily basis, it's relatively safe as long as things have been ruled out. Either way miralax takes a few days to work- so 1-2 might be too few. After a week if I still am bunged up she has me take the bottle of magnesium citrate.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Although things did change with this bodily function I never really got constipated.

If I go without thyroid meds for a few weeks my stomach gets extremely bloated and distended which causes breathing issues.

Then when I eat I get a horrible pain in my gallbladder area that lasts hours.

I had an ultrasound that showed nothing.

This disease is so strange.

I get very different symptoms along with the common ones that come along with being Hypo.

As long as I take the hormone all these symptoms disappear.


----------

